# Striped beak



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just saw a post Charvicki said about striped beaks that some Pied tiels have the gene I never knew that Rocko has a striped beak did any of you ever notice it in his pictures lol.Im gonna look for a photo now.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

See his striped beak


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

He also has a black stripe on his crest is this to do with the mutation too.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes and yes. That is the pied gene at work


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> Yes and yes. That is the pied gene at work


I like his little striped beak.Lokis beak is very shiny lol it looks polished.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

That is a great photo of Rocko. You are right, he is a big bird!


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Newbird has a splotchy/striped beak. And a grey feather down the middle of her crest.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pippitha said:


> Newbird has a splotchy/striped beak. And a grey feather down the middle of her crest.


Your bird is lovely


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Your bird is lovely


Thank you 
She's my old bird, but she's aging gracefully. lol


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

my baby is a pied too, his beak is kind of striped, not as much as other birds though. he's my cuddly little baby.


----------

